# How to claim work Experience in the Points Test



## sachin1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

According to DIAC"To claim points for skilled employment, the experience that you claim must be in your nominated occupation, or in a closely related occupation.For the purpose of awarding points, the Department of Immigration and Citizenship considers skilled employment in the nominated occupation or a closely related occupation to be at least 20 hours every week. In determining whether an your skilled employment is closely related to their nominated occupation, the department will take into consideration the occupations within one unit group classified under Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO)."

I have a doubt, If i apply for General migration and my skill is not there in SOL and i nominate a occupation closest to my occupation, will i be able to get points for this?.

Eg: I am assessed as software tester and my occupation is not present in SOL1, can i apply for "Software Engineer" in SOL1 as its the closely related occupation and it falls under the "UNIT GROUP 2613 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS" and still claim points for it?

Someone in this forum help me with this its really confusing to me.


----------

